
I Lost 20 KG with Intermittent Fasting and Strength Training - laex
https://medium.com/@lexsapkota/i-lost-20-kg-with-intermittent-fasting-and-strength-training-201fa2405a72
======
cjpb
Losing 20kg while eating less and training more, who would have thought.

